# jondo



## chimalmita

¿Existe en español la palabra " jondo" ?

  ¿En Cuba lo dicen?


----------



## chimalmita

El contexto es siguiente : "en lo más jondo"


----------



## Pinairun

Aparte del "cante jondo" que todo el mundo lo pronuncia así, en algunos lugares de España se pronuncia la "h" aspirada, por lo que para decir "hondo" (profundo) dicen "jondo":

_En lo más jondo de mi corazón..._

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Una consulta, Pina... ¿como es una hache "aspirada"?
Lo pregunto porque la han mencionado en varios hilos y no me imagino diciendo una "h" aspirando el aire... es difícil ¿no?

_


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> Una consulta, Pina... ¿como es una hache "aspirada"?
> Lo pregunto porque la han mencionado en varios hilos y no me imagino diciendo una "h" aspirando el aire... es difícil ¿no?
> 
> _


Se aspira igual que en inglés... o como en Herzog, que por tu avatar conocerás sin duda.


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Una consulta, Pina... ¿como es una hache "aspirada"?
> Lo pregunto porque la han mencionado en varios hilos y no me imagino diciendo una "h" aspirando el aire... es difícil ¿no?
> 
> _


 
Pues así más o menos, por *aspiración:*

*4. *f._ *Fon*._ Sonido del lenguaje que resulta del roce del aliento, cuando se *emite* con relativa fuerza, hallándose abierto el canal articulatorio.

Entiendo tu pregunta.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Ahora me resulta más raro, porque si "se emite con relativa fuerza", pero a la vez se atrae el aire hacia los pulmones... entonces ¿viene a ser algo así como una hache pa' dentro?

¿No debería ser una hache "exhalada", o "espirada"?
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> Ahora me resulta más raro, porque si "se emite con relativa fuerza", pero a la vez se atrae el aire hacia los pulmones... entonces ¿viene a ser algo así como una hache pa' dentro?
> 
> ¿No debería ser una hache "exhalada", o "espirada"?
> _


 
Es que vas a terminar atragantándote como sigas así.
Una cosa es aspirar el aire, que es atraerlo hacia los pulmones, y otra la aspiración (acción y efecto de aspirar en otros casos) que es todo lo contrario, emitir, exhalar, cuando se trata de la hache "aspirada".

El lenguaje de la Fonética por lo visto anda por libre


----------



## Esopo

En la norma culta, sólo se escribe "jondo" ('hondo') cuando se aplica al cante flamenco. 
Sin embargo, en Andalucía y otras zonas de características medidionales, el adjetivo _hondo_ (con cualquier significado) puede oirse con h aspirada con mayor o menor fuerza y parecida a una *j*,
En la lengua escrita, cuando aparece _*jondo*_ se trata de imitar esta pronunciación popular. Ejemplos:
En Perú: "Él mi lleva al nariz-ojo el voltejeo del anchoveta en lo jondo..." (_El zorro de arriba y el zorro de abajo_, J.Mª Arguedas).
En España: "Le tiró, al fondo fué y en lo jondo está" (_Cuentos extremeños_, M. Curiel Merchán).
En Colombia: "El aicidente es muy jondo. Pero yo se lo güelvo, mi amo Martín. (_La marquesa de Yolombó_, Tomás Carrasquilla)


----------



## campem

Desde mi punto de vista la palabra 'jondo' está completamente injustificada. 'Hondo' puede pronunciarse de dos maneras en español /ondo/ vs /hondo/. El temita de /x/ vs /h/ mejor ni entro. Me parece pura hipocresía que la RAE arremeta contra la pronunciación de la< H > cuando son procesos fonéticos naturales y sin embargo construya esta palabra con  < J > para representar el mismo proceso fonético que desprecia.


----------



## utrerana

No puedo reprimir el contaros una anécdota que me pasó en la playa de Matalascañas (Huelva) ( ¡quién pudiera estar allí ahora...! este verano.
Yo comenzaba  a meterme en el agua ( lógicamente para bañarme) y cuando me llegaba a la altura d ela cintura, un chiquillo  al que de nada conocía y que estaba a mi lado me cogió de la mano y con carita de asustado  me dijo: ¡ Por poquito no me "jondo"!, no sabeis la risa que me dió y el beso tan grande que le dí al chiquillo al elevarlo en brazos para sacarlo del agua. 
¿Qué quiso decirme? ¡que se ahogaba!
Vampi, la "h" aspirada por estos lares, se usa de forma natural, haz como si le fueras a echar vaho a un cristal pronunciando a la vez la "j" y sabrás como es.
¡Un besito!


----------



## flljob

Vampiro said:


> Ahora me resulta más raro, porque si "se emite con relativa fuerza", pero a la vez se atrae el aire hacia los pulmones... entonces ¿viene a ser algo así como una hache pa' dentro?
> 
> ¿No debería ser una hache "exhalada", o "espirada"?
> _



Aspirar es pronunciar con aspiración.
*aspiración**.*
(Del lat. _aspiratĭo, -ōnis_).


*4. *f._ Fon._ Sonido del lenguaje que resulta del roce del aliento, *cuando se emite *con relativa fuerza, hallándose abierto el canal articulatorio.


----------



## mirx

utrerana said:


> ¡ Por poquito no me "jondo"!, no sabeis la risa que me dió y el beso tan grande que le dí al chiquillo al elevarlo en brazos para sacarlo del agua.
> ¿Qué quiso decirme? ¡que se ahogaba!


Yo no lo entiendo, que no debió haber dicho: ¡Por poquito me jondo".
¿En algún lugar se oye también "fondo" en lugar de "hondo"? Veía una programa peruano y la conductora dijo que "esos que estaban hasta arriba, iban a caer bien *fondo*".


----------



## utrerana

mirx, expresiones como " por poquito no me jondo", "por poquito no me caigo", "por poquito no te doy", "por poquito no me equivoco"... son muy comunes, desde luego lenguaje coloquial, es como decir " un poco más y..." ( una mijita más y...)
¡Un saludito!


----------



## Pinairun

Por poquito no me _jondo _¿no sería algo como _por poco me *hu*ndo?_


----------



## utrerana

¡Claro! es  decir un poco más y me hundo, un poco más y me voy al fondo.


----------



## Lurrezko

utrerana said:


> mirx, expresiones como " por poquito no me jondo", "por poquito no me caigo", "por poquito no te doy", "por poquito no me equivoco"... son muy comunes, desde luego lenguaje coloquial, es como decir " un poco más y..." ( una mijita más y...)
> ¡Un saludito!



Sí, ese *no* es expletivo y es muy corriente también en mi zona.

Saludos


----------



## campem

Quiero aclarar que es muy informal y que no es oficial, que se me olvidó decirlo antes. Pero la verdad es que es un proceso digno de estudio.


----------



## utrerana

¡Ver para creer! Me ha encantado leer eso Lurrezco, yo no estoy puesta en gramática y sin embargo he tenido que estudiar el "ne" explétif en francés, no conocía que tenía el mismo nombre en español, pero ¡qué burrísima soy!


----------



## Lurrezko

utrerana said:


> ¡Ver para creer! Me ha encantado leer eso Lurrezco, yo no estoy puesta en gramática y sin embargo he tenido que estudiar el "ne" explétif en francés, no conocía que tenía el mismo nombre en español, pero ¡qué burrísima soy!



No será para tanto, mujer... Me alegra que te haya encantado. Yo diría que es un uso común en toda España.

Saludos


----------



## utrerana

Paisano campem qué es digno de estudio la "h" aspirada o el "no" expletivo?


----------



## mirx

utrerana said:


> ¡Ver para creer! Me ha encantado leer eso Lurrezco, yo no estoy puesta en gramática y sin embargo he tenido que estudiar el "ne" explétif en francés, no conocía que tenía el mismo nombre en español, pero ¡qué burrísima soy!


Pues ese "ne" explétif es el que no me cuadra, mi niño hubiera gritado "por poquito me jondo".


----------



## utrerana

Ese no expletivo, al menos en lo que se, puede ser o no puesto, no modifica el significado de la frase, o al menos así nos lo explicaron en francés. UFFFFFFFFF!! ahora sólo se me ocurren ejemplos en francés, espera que algunos de los compis puestos en gramática te lo explicará como debe ser.


----------



## Lurrezko

El DPD lo explica:

*8.* *por poco.* Locución adverbial que expresa, seguida de un verbo en presente de indicativo, que estuvo a punto de suceder lo expresado por el verbo: _«En Masaya por poco me comen vivo» _(_Prensa_ [Nic.] 6.5.97); equivale, por tanto, a _casi_. A veces se le añade un _no_ expletivo (→ no, 3), que puede suprimirse sin que se altere el significado de la oración: _«Por poco nosoy devorado por las pirañas»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 7.1.97), de idéntico sentido que _Por poco soy devorado por las pirañas_ [= casi me devoran las pirañas]. No debe confundirse este _no_expletivo con el _no_ que antecede de forma obligatoria al verbo para formar enunciados negativos: _«Por poco no se escribe esta novela»_ (Alberto _Eternidad_ [Cuba 1992]) [= casi no se escribe esta novela]. Se desaconseja el uso del _no_ expletivo, ya que puede generar ambigüedad en ciertos contextos; así, en _Por poco no ganó_ podría entenderse que faltó muy poco para que no ganara (pero finalmente ganó), o bien que faltó muy poco para que ganara (pero finalmente no ganó). En el habla coloquial de México, esta locución va seguida a veces de un _y_expletivo: _«Le dio un abrazo _[...] _tan fuerte y afectuoso que por poco y lo rompe» _(Leyva _Piñata_ [Méx. 1984]). Con el mismo sentido de _por poco_ existen en el habla popular otras formas, como _a poco, __de poco, __de pocas _y _por pocas,_ cuyo uso se desaconseja en el habla culta: _«_—_¿Cómo se encuentra? _—_Muy bien, bárbaro, a poco no la veo más, pero aquí me tiene dando guerra»_ (Merino _Choz_ [Esp. 1987]); _«El segundo novillo de poco lo parte en dos al iniciar la faena de muleta»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 27.8.97); _«Yeltsin, bautizado al nacer por un pope ebrio que por pocas le ahoga en la pila bautismal»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 21.10.96).


----------



## Pinairun

utrerana said:


> Ese no expletivo, al menos en lo que se, puede ser o no puesto, no modifica el significado de la frase, o al menos así nos lo explicaron en francés. UFFFFFFFFF!! ahora sólo se me ocurren ejemplos en francés, espera que algunos de los compis puestos en gramática te lo explicará como debe ser.



Un ejemplo:
En español se suele colocar un _no _expletivo cuando hay que repetir _que_, como en: Mejor que hablen de ti, aunque sea mal, que (no) que te ignoren.


----------



## utrerana

¡Pinarium ahora ya lo entiendo hasta yo!


----------



## Lurrezko

utrerana said:


> ¡Pinarium ahora ya lo entiendo hasta yo!



Ahí va otro, amiga utrerana, el que usamos tras *hasta que*: _No comeremos hasta que no vengan, no pienso abrir la boca hasta que no me lo digas._


----------



## utrerana

eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! ese era el ejemplo que iba a poner yo ahora que veo la luz del tunel! Iba a poner:No voy a tocar nada hasta que no venga la policia. Peros sabeis que me pasa ahora? ¡que ahora me cuesta comprender un ejemplo en francés! ¡Vaya jaleo,! será la hora y el estar delante de los apuntes!


----------



## campem

utrerana said:


> Paisano campem qué es digno de estudio la "h" aspirada o el "no" expletivo?



La pronunciación de la H. Lo del 'no expletivo' no lo conocía, estoy leyendo lo que ponéis, es interesante. Saludos.


----------



## utrerana

Supongo que lo de la "h" aspirada tendrá algo que ver con el tiempo de invasión musulmana, pero vamos... es como digo una suposición


----------



## merquiades

La f inicial del latín de fablar, faba, fondo, forno etc. empezó a pronunciarse como una h aspirada.  Por eso cambiaron la ortografía y pusieron la h.  Después la h aspirada desapareció, pero en ciertos lugares como Andalucía aún se oye. No es exactamente una jota, es mucho más suave pero suelen escribir jondo, juerga (de huelga) para indicar que la hache se pronuncia, o sea no es muda.


----------



## utrerana

Pues entonces de musulmanes nada de nada jajajajaja! ¡Y para mí que hasta había acertado por inspiración e intuición femenina!


----------



## Pinairun

merquiades said:


> La f inicial del latín de fablar, faba, fondo, forno etc. empezó a pronunciarse como una h aspirada. Por eso cambiaron la ortografía y pusieron la h. Después la h aspirada desapareció, pero en ciertos lugares como Andalucía aún se oye. No es exactamente una jota, es mucho más suave pero suelen escribir jondo, juerga (de huelga) para indicar que la hache se pronuncia, o sea no es muda.



Ojo, que no es lo mismo _estar de juerga_ que _estar de huelga, _aunque haya quien diga _(j)ue(r)ga_ en ambos casos.


----------



## merquiades

utrerana said:


> Pues entonces de musulmanes nada de nada jajajajaja! ¡Y para mí que hasta había acertado por inspiración e intuición femenina!



Ah, pero quién sabe por qué aspiraron la f.  A lo mejor había moros en la costa.
Por cierto... cuando ahpiráih la s en Sevilla... ¿es el mismo sonido que usáis para "jondo" o es otro tipo de aspiración?


----------



## utrerana

Es lo mismo pero claro, al cambiar la posición de la boca los sonidos emitidos también cambian. No es la misma forma forma la que se pone para la "h" que para la "s".
¡Hoy estoy inspiraita! ¡Aún me queda una neurona viva y no están todas de juerga que no de huerga (de juerga se ponen a partir del viernes a las diez de la mañana jejeje)


----------



## _SantiWR_

merquiades said:


> La f inicial del latín de fablar, faba, fondo, forno etc. empezó a pronunciarse como una h aspirada.  Por eso cambiaron la ortografía y pusieron la h.  Después la h aspirada desapareció, pero en ciertos lugares como Andalucía aún se oye. No es exactamente una jota, es mucho más suave pero suelen escribir jondo, juerga (de huelga) para indicar que la hache se pronuncia, o sea no es muda.



Bueno, es exactamente una jota, eso sí, una jota andaluza: es el mismo sonido en _jamón_ y en _hacer (con h aspirada)_


Santiago.


----------



## campem

En árabe tienen incluso dos aspiradas. Y es curioso porque algunos hablantes a
spiran más que otros.


----------



## mirx

utrerana said:


> eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!! ese era el ejemplo que iba a poner yo ahora que veo la luz del tunel! Iba a poner:No voy a tocar nada hasta que no venga la policia. Peros sabeis que me pasa ahora? ¡que ahora me cuesta comprender un ejemplo en francés! ¡Vaya jaleo,! será la hora y el estar delante de los apuntes!


   Pues definitivamente yo no he oído ese "no expletivo" en México. Los ejemplos con "hasta no" sí me son de lo más natural pero ya hemos discutido el uso que tiene "hasta" en México, o sea que ahí más bien se trata de "hasta" y no del expeletivo.


----------

